# Battle at the Old Mill Dec 5th



## deepfry (Oct 4, 2015)

Battle at the Old Mill 5T in St. Marys Georgia


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

deepfry said:


> Battle at the Old Mill 5T in St. Marys Georgia


For those who might think this is a civil war re-enactment: http://www.battleattheoldmill5t.com/


----------



## deepfry (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for clearing that up Jerry.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

deepfry said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Jerry.


How about some results? Did the Rebs win?


----------

